# [INSTALLATION 2005.1]   mise à jour noyau impossible

## Linux-Man

Salut à la communauté, j'ai bsoin d'votre aide... 

En fait j'ai tenté d'installer une gentoo à partir du Net, j'ai suivi le tutorial d'installation www.gentoo.fr au pied de la lettre mais j'ai 2 soucis en fait... 

Le premier est qu'à un moment on nous dit qu'il faut mettre à jour la liste des mirroirs les plus proches pour les mises à jours plus rapide de portage... 

Je fait donc la commande : 

mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf 

Déja ici j'ai un problème il me met qu'il est en train de mettre à jour mais en fait il bloque...je suis obliger de faire Controle+c pour arreter... 

par contre lorsque je fait 

mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf 

pour mettre à jour la variable RSYNC ca fonctionne bien il me demande de choisir un mirroir et la pas de pbs. 

Donc quand je consulte /etc/make.conf je devrais apparement avoir la variable GENTOO_MIRRORS qui devrait être initialisée mais rien du tout. Je tente de le faire manuelement en mettant 

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://site_mirroir" 

je passe à la suite du tuto, et la the Big pb. On me demande de faire la commande 

emerge gentoo-sources 

Il démarre me dit qu'il va chercher des sources sur un site(qui n'est pas celui que j'ai spécifier.) et bloque me disant que la connexion a été trop longue qu'il n'a pas trouvé en fait... 

J'ai réitérer plusieurs fois même problème. 

J'ai bien une connexion qui marche car quand je fait 

ping -c 3 www.lea-linux.org ca marche bien. 

par contre si je fait ping -c 3 [www.yahoo.fr] ca marche pas, or je vois qu'il cherche un site commencant par ca...Est-ce ca le pb je n'en sais rien toujours est il que je suis bloqué... 

Merci si vous voyez ce que c'est... Last edited by Linux-Man on Sun Dec 04, 2005 4:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

Bonjour, et bienvenue.

Avant toute chose, pouras-tu éditer ton post pour le mettre en accord avec nos conventions stp ?

Pour en revenir à ton problème, mirrorselect peut parfois être long. Je l'ai surtout constaté en week-end, aux heures où les américains ne sont pas encore au lit  :Laughing:  . Ca peut expliquer ton problème. Mais de toute façon, ça prend toujours un certain temps (genre, 1 ou 2 minutes, ce n'est pas choquant).

Si vraiment tu n'y arrives pas, voici le mien :

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"
```

Reviens nous voir ensuite si tu as toujours des problèmes (ou même si tu n'en as plus d'ailleurs  :Laughing: ).

Bon courage !

----------

## Linux-Man

Salut, merci de m'accueillir dans la communauté  :Very Happy: , et merci pour ta réponse si rapide...J'espère que ca va le faire mais sinon j'avais pas vu le post de ton ami, j'en ai pris bonne note...!

----------

## Linux-Man

Bonsoir,

Ba là, je suis un peu blazé, why ? Et bien j'ai écouté tes conseils, j'ai entré dans le fichier /etc/make.conf

les miroirs que tu m'as filé sauf que malheuresement, ca n'a rien réglé...

J'ai vu et revu mon orthographe au cas ou j'aurai mal recopié les miroirs mais j'ai eu pour le serveur 1) un erreur :

connection time out

failed : network is unreachable...( c t pour le miroir 1)

sachant que j'ai largement attendu, 3* il y a eu des rappels mais il n'en ai rien.

Pour l'autre j'ai eu connection time out

Sachant que je suis sous un routeur linksys adslMue2 et que je passe l'étape config réseau vu qu'il y a écrit :

ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com

Si le réseau fonctionne...vous pouvez alors sauter le reste de cette section...

Si tu/vous avez des suggestions ??

----------

## Leander256

 *Linux-Man wrote:*   

> Sachant que je suis sous un routeur linksys adslMue2 et que je passe l'étape config réseau vu qu'il y a écrit :
> 
> ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com
> 
> Si le réseau fonctionne...vous pouvez alors sauter le reste de cette section...
> ...

 

Ce test étant effectué avant que les partitions ne soient même créées, j'en déduis que tu as accès au net depuis l'environnement du liveCD mais pas depuis ton environnement chrooté. Peut-être as-tu fait une fausse manoeuvre comme par exemple oublié de monter /proc dans /mnt/gentoo/proc ou encore de copier /etc/resolv.conf vers /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## Linux-Man

Ah...

Et bien je suis ce qui est indiqué sur le tutorial d'installation c'est à dire que je tape la commande :

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

A priori ca n'est pas "textuellement" ce que tu me conseilles...

L'erreur viendrai d'ici tu penses ? De toutes facon je ne fais que suivre le tutorial alors c'est pour ca je ne comprend pas...

Il y a nul part écrit de copier /etc/resolv.conf vers /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf ...

Enfin dis moi/dites moi ce que tu/vous en penses(ez)...Merci

----------

## MaKKrO

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

Copier l'information DNS

Il reste une dernière chose à faire avant d'entrer dans le nouvel environnement. Il s'agit de copier l'information DNS de /etc/resolv.conf. Vous devez le faire afin d'assurer le bon fonctionnement du réseau dans le nouvel environnement. /etc/resolv.conf contient les serveurs de noms pour votre réseau. 

Exemple de code 3 : Copier l'information DNS

(L'option -L garantit qu'on ne copie pas un lien symbolique.)

# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

Euh...

Tu es sur que c'est pas écrit ???   :Laughing: 

Le ping fonctionne depuis ton environnement chrooté ?

----------

## Linux-Man

Salut,

Pardon aurant pour moi je n'avais pas vu ça...enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que je "pense" l'avoir fait en tapant ce qui est écrit mais pas contre au moment où j'ai lu cette réponse j'avais mal regardé dans le tuto...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Donc je veux bien "réesayer" le problème est qu'en fait à chaque fois je doit réinstaller windobe pour pouvoir voir ces réponses...et surtout lorsque ca marche pas ça me prend un temps considérable de tout réinstaller avec windobe..

Mais je suis courageux et avec vos conseils je pense bien que j'y arriverai...

Une question le ping est à faire quand exactement ?

Apres avoir tapé cette commande : 

emerge --sync --quiet

Et une autre s'il y a des moyens pas à pas de détecter mes éventuelles erreurs...ca serai pas mal. 

Merci d'avance!

----------

## bibi.skuk

pourquoi tu doit reinstaller windows ?? j'ai pas tout compris...

----------

## Linux-Man

Ba parce qu'en fait j'ai pas d'OS d'installé et pour pouvoir aller sur le web vu que mon install échoue il faut bien que j'installe un os succeptible de permettre d'aller sur le Web...

Je sais c'est tout un shmilbkik mais j'ai pas d'autre moyens de faire autrement...

 :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

tu sais que si tu as le net pour ton installation avec le cd de gentoo tu peux en profiter ?

doit bien y avoir lynx ou links de fourni, sinon, tu télécharges un cd de knoppix... ou autre liveCD ce sera plus simple tu ne crois pas ?

----------

## yoyo

Hello Linux-Man,

Peux-tu nous poster le résultat d'un "emerge info" après avoir effectué le "chroot" (et pour vérification, les "pings" sont également à faire après le "chroot") ??

----------

## Linux-Man

Salut les unixiens...,

Et bien écoutes, pas de problème bon je pourrait tester ca que ce week-end ou peut-être jeudi, car comme je l'ai dit ca prend beaucoup de temps à réinstaller... 

Mais je vous dit ca sans problèmes...

Par contre tu peux expliquer kopp un peu plus pour l'idée d'utiliser Links , car j'avoue que je ne saisi pas bien ce que tu me suggère...

Merci!

----------

## boozo

'alute

lynx et links2 sont des navigateurs en mode texte... l'idée de kopp c'est de te permettre d'"aller" sur le web ou pour poster sur ce forum durant ton install car l'un et/ou l'autre devrait être sur le LiveCD  :Wink:   l'autre solution est d'utiliser un cd de knoppix pour ce faire ; ce qui te permettra de faire sensiblement la m^ chose (naviguer, installer gentoo, etc) tout en bénéficiant d'un environnement graphique

----------

## Linux-Man

Salut à vous,

Merci pour ces messages, je vois ce dont tu parles, c'est claire que je peux aller poster pendant mon install, cependant tu me vois attendre que quelqu'un me réponde ???

Non je le ferai vraiment si j'ai du temps pour le faire mais de toutes façons je vais être fixer...car je vais essayer mais surtout je vais vous écouter en marquant tous les diagnostics, bon et puis si ça marche, je viendrai évidement pour vous en informer...

Merci, j'espère que c good!  :Laughing: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Linux-Man wrote:*   

> Merci pour ces messages, je vois ce dont tu parles, c'est claire que je peux aller poster pendant mon install, cependant tu me vois attendre que quelqu'un me réponde ???

 

Tu sous-estimes la réactivité diabolique des forums gentoo, là   :Razz: 

(EDIT : 10 minutes entre ton post et le suivant, peut mieux faire  :Smile:  )

+

----------

## Linux-Man

Non non je ne sous-estime pas loin de la jsuis novice alors pas forcement au courant...

Ba justement je fais appel a la communaute car malgre ce que vous m'avez dit je ne peux emerger les sources il y a le meme message que plus : Connection timed out - Network is unreachable

J'ai pris precaution d'enregistrer le emerge info dans un fichier juste apres le chrootage si vous voulez me poser des questions pas rapport a ca aucun soucis.

J'ai pinger, et la preuve en est je poste ici donc j'ai bien le reseau alors la je ne vois pas...

Je reste ici en esperant que vous pourrez m'aider...

----------

## Trevoke

wget ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/kernel/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.14.3.tar.gz

Ensuite tu colles ca dans ton distfiles et tu re-essayes... Si ca marche pas, tu essayes de lui forcer la main : 

emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r3

----------

## Linux-Man

Bon...

C'est parti...Alors j'ai bien verifier mon orthographe et le site qu'on m'a fournis plus haut : 

ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org

est a proscrire pour les autres personnes qui seraient dans le meme cas que moi...

Il ne marche pas...

En revanche celui d'apres : 

http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo

fonctionne bien...C'est sur que si on me donne des mirroirs qui ne marche pas moi qui suit deja novice...ca va pas m'aider.

Cela dit je ne critique pas loin de la c'est deja sympa de me repondre mais penses a mettre un lien qui marche si tu peux la prochaine fois...

Merci encore a vous..

----------

## Linux-Man

Merki quand meme a toi Veteran, je vois que comme tu dit on peux compter sur la communaute Gentoo rapidement en plus.

J'espere que plus tard(quand je serai grand...lol) je pourrai apporter la mienne aux autres en matiere de connaissances systeme...

----------

## boozo

'alute

tu fustiges un peu trop là alors juste une remarque... le lien fournit par Anigel fonctionne très bien... je te laisse vérifier pourquoi ?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *boozo wrote:*   

> tu fustiges un peu trop là alors juste une remarque... le lien fournit par Anigel fonctionne très bien... je te laisse vérifier pourquoi ?   

 +1

D'autant qu'il suffit de cliquer sur le lien que tu donnes pour voir qu'il fonctionne très bien ...   :Razz: 

----------

## Linux-Man

Oups...

Non je ne fustige pas attends...l'erreur est humaine...

Sauf qu'en effet la l'erreur viens de moi...donc tu m'en escuseras.

Je viens de m en rendre compte alors c'est a rien n'y comprendre quand je selectionne le lien ca marche bien et tout a l'heure avec la commande : emerge gentoo-source . ca ne fonctionnait pas...

Mais la attend il est bien parti a commence a telecharger deux paquets sur le site allemand et la il bloque me remet les messages de connexion timed out c'est a rien n'y comprendre...que faut il faire ?Controle+c et recommencer ou attendre ?

----------

## Linux-Man

Je crois commencer a comprendre...

En fait le serveur doit etre surcharge car meme en acces via links2 ca ne fonctionne pas...

Et ca a du faire pareil pour l'autre serveur j'ai peut etre correctement ecris l'adresse mais il peut etre surcharge ? qu'en dites vous plausible ?

----------

## anigel

Possible, oui, mais très très très improbable. Le serveur belnet en question est l'un des plus gros qui soient en Europe. Et le second est celui d'une université allemande : le risque que les 2 tombent en marche en même temps est quasi-nul.

Maintenant, la commande mirrorselect spécifiée dans le manuel te permet de sélectionner le miroir le plus proche de chez toi si celui que je t'ai indiqué ne fonctionne pas.

Pour déblayer un peu le terrain, peux-tu, stp, nous poster ici le résultat de chacune des commandes suivantes, une fois dans ton environnement de chroot :

```
ifconfig

route

cat /etc/resolv.conf

ping ftp.belnet.be -c 1

ping 193.190.198.20 -c 1
```

Avec ça on y verra plus clair je pense  :Wink:  !

----------

## kopp

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  le risque que les 2 tombent en marche en même temps est quasi-nul.
> 
> 

 

Oui, et bien, c'est bien ce qu'il disait...

Ok ok je sais une faute de _frappe_ je sais je connais le chemin vers la porte  :Smile:   :Arrow: 

----------

## Linux-Man

Merci a toi de m'aider c'est sympa.

Voila pour ifconfig :

eth0 link encap: ethernet hwaddr 00:12::17::51:A8:A0

Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

inet6 addr:fe80::212:17ff:fe51:a7a0/64

scope/Link

UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST MTU:1500

Metric:1

Rx packets:166714 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets: 90738 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

Collision: 0 Txqueuelen:1000

Rx bytes:242836214 - 213.5Mb

Tx Bytes:6137381 - 5.8Mb

Interrupt 18 Baseadress:0x4c00

Lo Link encap:local loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

Inet6 addr:1/128 Scope:Host

Up loopback running mtu 16436 Metric 1

Le reste des attributs est a 0.

Route:

Destination :192.168.1.0 Gateway * Genmask 255.255.255.0 Flags U Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface Eth0

Destination:loopback Gateway LocalHost Genmask 255.0.0.0 Flag UG    Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface Lo

Destination:default Gateway:Monfai Genmask 0.0.0.0 Flag UG Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface Eth0

Cat /etc/resolv.conf : 198.168.1.1 

Ping ftp.belnet.ce -c 1 : 1 Paquet transmitted 

Ping 193.190.198.20 -c 1: 1 Paquet transmitted

Voila esperant que ca peux vous/t'aiguiller

----------

## Trevoke

C'est curieux quand meme que tu n'aies pas d'addresse ipv4 quand tu arrives dans ton chroot..

Enfin, ton probleme est resolu, la, ou pas?

Je veux dire, on travaille sur quelque chose de nouveau?

----------

## Linux-Man

Ba non...je suis toujours en mode console et j'attend (si vous pouvez) m'aider de savoir ce que je dois faire car comme je l'ai dit il a downloader les 2 permiers paquets apres il ne trouvais plus le serveur...

J'ai donc arreter et reiterer mais la toujours le probleme de connexion failed.

Ah oui un truc comme ca des fois je vois qu'il se met sur le port 21 d'autre fois le 80...

Enfin je veux dire il y a ecrit :

connection to ftp....:80 ou :21

Donc voila  :Sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

1) tu vas me mettre un '#' devant ta ligne de miroirs dans make.conf

2) tu vas essayer de faire 'emerge gentoo-sources'

si ca marche pas, tu vas faire

3) dhcpcd eth0

et si *ca* marche pas, tu vas faire

4) ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.25

Quand tu auras fait 3 ou 4, tu vas me faire

5) emerge gentoo-sources

.. Et on verra.

----------

## Linux-Man

Bien, ba ecoute, j'ai tous peter malheuresement la premiere chose a savoir mettre en commentaire n'a pas resolu le pb car il n'a pas trouve pour autant des mirroirs...

La seconde, la commande n'a pas ete trouvee, j'ai bien sur verifier ma syntaxe.

La derniere a fait que je n'avais plus de reseau du tout j'ai essaye de remettre les valeurs ci-dessus rien a faire je n'ai meme pas plus poster.Donc la j'ecrit le post car j'ai bouter a partir du cd mais bon...Va falloir que je recommence.

Quand meme curieux qu'il n'a pas reconnu la commande dhcpcd...

Et autre chose j'ai fait ifconfig -a tout a l'heure et j'ai retrouve l'IPV4 dont tu m'as parle tout a l'heure je ne sais pas si ca peux t'aider...

J'suis degoutter...

----------

## Trevoke

Non, c'est pas si etrange que ca; dhcpcd est un soft qu'il faut installer, donc si tu ne l'as pas installe, il sera pas la.. Il est la sur le livecd, mais c'est tout.

Tu as un probleme tres singulier. Tu te connectes comment? cable, DSL? Y a un router? T'es chez toi?

----------

## Linux-Man

J'ai un routeur mis en PPPoA une carte reseau branchee sur le pc el liee a mon routeur...rien de plus rien de moins...

Sans ca je voulais savoir comment fais ton quand on a change les parametres avec la commande 

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.25 

pour revenir en arriere ? Pour retablir le reseau ?

Le reseau est direct sur mon pc je n'ai aucune manip des que j'ai la main je peux naviguer...si ca peux t'aider...

----------

## Linux-Man

Bon, 

et bien si quelqun connaissant bien tout ce qui touche réseau routeur...

peux me dire des procédures de test du meme genre que ci-dessus pour essayer de voir d'ou vient le problème, de mon réseau, de mon install? Sachant que comme je l'ai dit plus haut j'ai pas beaucoup de connaissances réseau et je fait rigoureusement attention à la manipulation des commandes...

Merci, ensemble je pense qu'on pourra y arriver!

----------

## nico_calais

Je prend en route mais un bon moyen de savoir si c'est un problème réseau, c'est :

1. verifier la connectique : Les petites loupiotes s'allument t'elles bien ?

2. pinger ta passerelle qui est ton routeur ---> ping [adresse IP du routeur]

Si déjà la, a ne fonctionne pas, il faut ajouter en root : route add default gw [adresse IP du routeur]

Ou bien, verifier la connectique.

3. Si tu ping ta passerelle, essaie de pinger un site internet ---> ping 17.254.0.91  (site d'apple.com).

Si ca passe, c'est que ta connexion internet fonctionne correctement.

Si ca passe pas, c'est que ton routeur t'empeche de passer. Cela peut etre du à des restrictions...mais la, c'est un autre problème.

tester sur un autre PC permet aussi de démontrer que c'est un problème commun et non unique à l'ordinateur d'install.

----------

## Linux-Man

ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 => resultat positif

ping -3 3 17.254.0.191 => resultat positif

Donc apparement ma connexion est bonne...

----------

## Zazbar

 *Linux-Man wrote:*   

> ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 => resultat positif
> 
> ping -3 3 17.254.0.191 => resultat positif
> 
> Donc apparement ma connexion est bonne...

 

Tu as bien teste le ping apres avois chroote dans ton nouveau systeme ? (en gros taper la commande chroot)

----------

## Linux-Man

C'est chose faite...Je viens de tester et pas de problemes...

Je viens egalement de pinger le serveur ftp.belnet.be et pas de problemes...

le probleme est qu'il ne veut rien savoir il echoue lors de la connexion...comme mentionne precedement...

Oh fait je me suis trompe l'adresse du routeur est 192.168.1.1 

Que faire ?

----------

## Linux-Man

J'ai une nouvelle info...Je viens d'essayer ce que m'avait conseiller Trevok a savoir executer la commande :

wget ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/kernel/pub/

linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.14.3.tar.gz

et j'ai le soucis de connexion timed out, or quand je clique sur le lien via links ca marche bien, si ca vous avance peut etre pourriez vous deceler quelque chose...?

J'ai l'impression que toutes les fonctions de telechargement bloquent quand je suis chrooter, pourtant la connexion marche bien les ping le montre mais tout ce qui est telechargement et wget, ftp, ca ne fonctionne pas...

Quelqu'un a une idee de test ?

Merci a vous..

----------

## Linux-Man

Rebonjour à tous,

Bien avec ma motivation à ne pas abandonner je n'ai pas  malheuresement installer la Gentoo mais pour commencer je me suis mis à la Mandrake et "en principe" la configuration se fait toute seul...

Sauf que même avec cette utilitaire "Drakkconf"' je n'ai pas au début réussi à faire marcher mon réseau.

J'ai navigué et je suis tombé sur une personne qui expliquait qu'il avait les même problème que moi en fait il avait bien le test positif du réseau quand il utilisait la commande Ping mais quand il essayait de se connecter via un navigateur ca ne fonctionnait pas. Il dit ainsi que par contre si au lieu de taper le site sous forme [http:www.yahoo.fr] dans un navigateur on tape ceci [http://216.109.118.71] là ca fonctionnait bien.

J'ai donc testé et il est vrai que pour moi ca a fonctionner...

D'apres cette même personne cela viendrait d'un problème de DNS. Il préconisait donc de mettre les DNS primaire et secondaire de notre FAI en sus de notre serveur DNS 192.168.1.1, et à partir d'ici tous fonctionnerait bien.

En effet ca a bien marché pour moi...Mais je voudrais réesayer d'installer la gentoo à partir du Net sachant que j'utilise un serveur DHCP et j'ai besoin de l'aide de celui qui connait bien ca sur distri Gentoo.

Je m'explique je sais que la distri diffère et donc que la configuration ne sera pas tout à fait la même, je vous laisse le contenu de mon fichier /usr/lib/dhcp/dhclient-eth0.leases.

Comme ca si je sais ce que je doit faire pour que ma mise à jour du noyau se fasse bien un fois ma config réseau correct ca sera bien cool.

Merci à celui qui pourra m'aiguiller:

lease {

  interface "eth0";

  fixed-address 192.168.1.2;

  option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

  option dhcp-lease-time 3600;

  option routers 192.168.1.1;

  option dhcp-message-type 5;

  option dhcp-server-identifier 192.168.1.1;

  option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1;

  renew 3 2005/12/14 17:59:56;

  rebind 3 2005/12/14 18:23:31;

  expire 3 2005/12/14 18:31:01;

}

----------

